# Boys/Girls More active in the womb?



## RÃ³sa

Someone once said to me that girls are a lot more active in the womb, and usualy 'naughty' when it comes to scans as to staying still for measurements, how true do you think this is?


----------



## HippyMumma23

Ive read that boys move more. My son moved tonnes, this one no where near as much. I dont know if this one is a boy or a girl yet though, will be interesting to find out, considering!


----------



## wild2011

i've had 3 girls, they all wiggled alot and i dont know what its like carrying a boy, but my 2nd daughter was so naughty at my 20 week scan lol, i had to go back 5 times for it within a 2 week period cos she wouldnt let them get the measurements they needed, they never managed to get her gender on it either so we didnt know what we were having till she was born :)


----------



## MrsHelly

Oh i'm so curious about what people write in this topic.
I had my 12 week scan 5 weeks ago and the baby was sooo wriggly! He/She kept moving around while the midwife was trying to check the back of the head and take the full body length.
I've just been to see the midwife for a check up (a round of applause please as bp was text book perfect- a miracle after the day of work I had! haha) and she checked baby's heartbeat with a doppler for the first time. 155bpm! Now that is fast!!! 
So.... boy or girl? 
I'm just delighted to be pregnant and to hopefully have a healthy and happy baby so genuinely I don't mind, but all the babies on my hubby's side are boys, so I know his family would be delighted with a granddaughter.
I await the responses :)


----------



## tas1

My son moved loads in my tummy and on his 20wk scan they tried to look at his face and said come on baby let us have a look and he moved his head from side to side like he was shaking it saying no lol!
This one is a boy and havent felt as much movement yet and on his scans he has been lazy! lol x


----------



## Lalababy2010

I'm not sure what i am having yet, i do have a feeling i am having a boy. And not one person said im having a girl yet they also all think i am having a boy :D
But i brought a baby doppler about a week ago, and i always listen to the heartbeat and i have to keep moving the doppler because the baby doesn't stay still long enough  It moves from one side to the other up and down.. Haha, it's amazing the hear the baby move though, and i can feel it all through the day the baby's one little wriggler.. At our 14 weeks scan the baby was doing a headstand, so the sonograther tried to get the baby on his/she back to take measurements the baby eventually move after tossing and turning lol, and then after that the baby done a big stretched, poker his/her tongue out and put it's arms behind its head like its sunbathing! haha So our baby sounds very much like a little boy


----------



## crythreetears

My boy moves a lot, and when I went to his scans he would try and hide his face, stubborn lol


----------



## Mummy to be x

My girl moves a lot, I think, This is my first baby so i don't no what's a lot and what's not lol. At the scan she was a monkey and kept putting her hand over her head so the lady couldn't get the measurements of her head straight away! Then as soon as the lady went to take a piccy she turned away! So we got the back of her xx


----------



## Dink_90

As this is my 1st I can only vouch for boys, but lil Harley doesn't stop moving! It's unusual if I don't feel him for 2hours... such a little mover! hehe...


----------



## till bob

hi girls just stopped by to be nosey hope u dont mind well my daughter wen i was carryin her was generally quite quiet she moved but not excessively no limbs stickin out or anythin iv heard that boys r supposed to be more active but now im pregnant again and all along i was thinkin its a boy its a boy the movements were completely different doesnt seem to sleep kicks and wriggles all day long and i can feel def limbs pokin out its just a wild child and im carryin another girl so im no help at all really am i her heartbeat was 156bpm at last weeks app tho and they say girls heartbeats r faster duno how true that is tho xx


----------



## KandyKinz

My son didn't move much at all when I was pregnant with him.... My daughter never seemed to stop moving when I was pregnant with her.... and this time around I'm not getting much movements at all...

And with my son I have no clue where the placenta is... with my daughter the placenta was posterior and with this one it is anterior... So it's very possible that my experiences with movement are more related to placenta then gender... but who knows :shrug:


----------



## Perdita

I don't know but I'm having a boy and he just does not stop!! The midwife was trying to find the heartbeat and gave up after playing chase the baby for 15 minutes! There was 2 days when I honestly though something was really really wrong as he just would not stop and my bladder/kidneys will never be the same again!
xx


----------



## chelseaharvey

My son was really active from 16 weeks, he didnt seem to stop moving around. He was also like that when born & still is at 6 LOL

This time around im having another boy he has his active periods but i would say he is really active like my son


----------



## BostonMommy

I don't think it's a boy/girl indicator but for me...it was a good indicator of their personalities as they grew.

DD wasn't overly active in the womb. She had her active periods but I knew her schedule based on her movements. She was quiet all night and then had her morning and afternoon spurts and then was quiet again. She was like that as a newborn and was the most easy going baby.

DS was VERY active in the womb. All day. To this day, he doesn't sit still!!! Always a very active baby!!


----------



## KandyKinz

BostonMommy said:


> I don't think it's a boy/girl indicator but for me...it was a good indicator of their personalities as they grew.
> 
> DD wasn't overly active in the womb. She had her active periods but I knew her schedule based on her movements. She was quiet all night and then had her morning and afternoon spurts and then was quiet again. She was like that as a newborn and was the most easy going baby.
> 
> DS was VERY active in the womb. All day. To this day, he doesn't sit still!!! Always a very active baby!!

I experienced the same.... My son didn't move much at all inside and when he was born he was a super easy baby. He kept the same awake/sleep cycle as he did when he was inside and he was pretty much always happy and content and rarely cried. To this day he's more of the quiet passive type and is not super active at all. My daughter was constantly moving and beating me up when she was in utero. It felt like she was trying to tear me apart from the inside and when she was born she was just always miserable. As a baby and toddler she'd throw crazy violent fits with arms frailing and legs kicking just as she did in the inside and she was strong! Now she's calmed down and is a really well behaved little girl but she is still much more active then her older brother.


----------



## prgirl_cesca

Not sure about movements,but my midwife said that the heartbeat myths about boy/girl is only relevent much much later on in pregnancy!


----------



## Loren

I herd girls r more active but I think ur baby is its own unique little wriggler!!lol.for instince my little man hardly moves he rolls more than anything bt likes to become really active of a night for about 15mins and at both scans 12week and 20week he was so lazy!!!!at the 20week scan midwife had to wiggle my belly to get him to turn becaus he just stayd in the same position hitting we're eva the midwife presd down haha xxxxx


----------



## MADLYSBOYS

With DS I hardly felt movements except he did have hiccups about 6 times a day :lol: as baby he was very content and was always sleeping and now at 5yrs old never keeps still :lol:

With this LO I first felt movements about 10wks just the very faint pokes/wiggles but def there and since this LO never keeps still :) I struggle to listen to his/her h/b with my doppler cause no sooner do I find it s/he moves and I struggle to pick it up again! Very active this baby oh and at our dating scan s/he kept his/her back to us the whole time....my avatar is my scan pic no facial peeks for us!

The MW at the antenatal clinic said to me yesterday that movements are felt earlier with subsequent babes cause they grow slightly quicker than first babies :shrug: was a bit puzzled by this tbh!!!!


----------



## goddess25

My DS certainly moved around but I would not say excessively.... he does not sit still now but was the most chilled out serene baby.

This baby seems to be moving alot more than my son that's for sure plus I have an anterior placenta so I suspect its moving alot more than what I can feel.


----------



## Cloberella

My boy doesn't stop moving! He gave the midwife a right job when she was trying to listen to his heartbeat. Then at our 20 week scan we very nearly didn't find out the sex and he's been kicking non stop the last three days.


----------



## orangefish

from personal experience, My son moves sooooo much more thank my daughter, but he is much more co operative than my daughter ever was at any scan


----------

